# FPS 24 Full Film vs FPS 23.98 (Film Per Reel)



## Daniel (May 24, 2018)

The Original full length movie is 24 FPS.
Then I ask the movie per reel, and the result is FPS 23.98 per reel.

Question: Can I work in FPS 23.98 (on Cubase 6) per reel? 

Will there be a delay between my music FPS 23.98 with the full length of movie FPS 24?

The movie duration +/- about 2 hours

Thank you.


----------



## chrisr (May 24, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Question: Can I work in FPS 23.98 (on Cubase 6) per reel?



Work @ 23.98 per cue - not a single CB session per reel, if that's what you're asking? Apologies if I've misunderstood.


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Work @ 23.98 per cue - not a single CB session per reel, if that's what you're asking? Apologies if I've misunderstood.


I am sorry for my lack of english language. I mean if I am working per reel about 25 minutes (not per cue) with FPS 23.98, whether it will be problematic if the original movie is FPS 24?
Thank you.


----------



## JohnG (May 24, 2018)

I am not sure I understand.

Your DAW frame rate should match that of the film. If the film is 23.98, Cubase should be the same. If the film is 24 FPS, Cubase should be 24 FPS.


----------



## chrisr (May 24, 2018)

Well, the difference between something that's playing at 24fps and an identical thing that's playing @ 23.98fps is that the faster one (24fps) will be roughly a whole frame further ahead for each 40-ish seconds that pass.

I think it likely that the production will be working @ 23.98, but rather than asking here on the forum, I would email the production team and double check that that is the case, if you're unsure. Honestly nobody ever thought less of anyone for asking a question about timecode.

Generally for any scenario, the BITC should match the reported file framerate, which should also match your CB timecode. - You should be able to scroll through the reel and never see a TC difference.


----------



## Tfis (May 24, 2018)

23.98 fps (Cubase Pro only)

This frame rate is used for film that is being transferred to NTSC video and must be slowed down for a 2-3 pull-down telecine transfer. It is also used for the type of HD video referred to as 24 p.


----------



## fixxer49 (May 24, 2018)

chrisr said:


> rather than asking here on the forum, I would email the production team and double check that that is the case, if you're unsure. Honestly nobody ever thought less of anyone for asking a question about timecode.


THIS



chrisr said:


> You should be able to scroll through the reel and never see a TC difference.


and this. just make sure your session timecode matches with the burned in tc.


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I am not sure I understand.
> 
> Your DAW frame rate should match that of the film. If the film is 23.98, Cubase should be the same. If the film is 24 FPS, Cubase should be 24 FPS.


Yes you are right, John. I can get anything FPS number into my Cubase with just click "get FPS from video". 
e.g. the full length movie is 2 hours is 24 FPS. I ask the full movie (FPS = 24) divide into per Reel and then I've got each 4 reel ( FPS = 23.98).
Automatically I will work with FPS 23.98 (Cubase -->get FPS from video). 
After I am finish working, I am afraid it will be not match between full length movie = FPS 24.



chrisr said:


> Well, the difference between something that's playing at 24fps and an identical thing that's playing @ 23.98fps is that the faster one (24fps) will be roughly a whole frame further ahead for each 40-ish seconds that pass.
> 
> I think it likely that the production will be working @ 23.98, but rather than asking here on the forum, I would email the production team and double check that that is the case, if you're unsure. Honestly nobody ever thought less of anyone for asking a question about timecode.
> 
> Generally for any scenario, the BITC should match the reported file framerate, which should also match your CB timecode. - You should be able to scroll through the reel and never see a TC difference.


Thank you Chrisr!



Tfis said:


> 23.98 fps (Cubase Pro only)
> 
> This frame rate is used for film that is being transferred to NTSC video and must be slowed down for a 2-3 pull-down telecine transfer. It is also used for the type of HD video referred to as 24 p.


Thank you for the information, Tfis.



fixxer49 said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> and this. just make sure your session timecode matches with the burned in tc.


Thank you, Josh.


----------

